# Hey y'all from a newbie here from Central Western Florida!



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

Y'all can call me Joe,

I've been grilling for 40+ years. The better half came home with and ECB Smoker recently To my surprise and somewhat delight, *Brinkmann has made some small, but useful improvements to their deluxe model.* I've taken pictures and shall post them once this digital camera gets it's software completely installed on this laptop.

I've purchased a stovepipe charcoal starter, natural charcoal, hickory smoking chips, a metal watering can with as long and thing a sport as I could find.

My first attempt is at an 8lb. Boston Butt. At 99cents a lb @ Winn Dixie, I figured I had little to lose. It's been coated with mustard and rubbed with a favorite rub of ours, and left to marinate, covered for 6 hours in the fridge.

Complete pictures of the *Brinkmann Model 852-7080-E *and my inaugural experience into the art of smoking meats to follow.


----------



## cheech (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum hope that you will be willing to share some of the experience that you have gained with the rest of us.


----------



## richtee (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Joe. Hmm good to hear Brinkmann has made some improvements... maybe they have been reading about their shortcomings on here! Heh.. Enjoy your time here!


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

The bottom (ash pan) has a 1" hole in it's center. Whether or not this is of any significant benefit.


----------



## seboke (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF Joe!  The Florida gang seems to grow every day now, maybe soon we'll catch up with Iowa from thier recent surge!  Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

The necessary accessories:


*long spouted watering can
*NATURAL charcoal
*Stove pipe charcoal lighter
*wood chips, estimated quantity need was soaked for 2 hours before adding to fire.
I also had some quite dead live oak (long burning) and a few pear tree branches that were green, but easily broken and arranged in the fire pan.


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

I've already installed the handles and rack brackets.

As you can see here; the bottom of the ash pan now has , and a pre-drilled hole in it's center. Instead of the backwards-looking legs that mounted outside it, short legs were spot welded to it.



The charcoal pan has a logical-looking vent design. I'm wondering though, if there will be come ash pan drilling and a draft controller addition to this unit?


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

In goes the water pan, followed by the 2 cooking racks. The entire interior including racks, and the dome, was given a coating of vegetable oil, then assembled.


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

I tested the temperature of the fire for 2 hours with my digital wireless thermometer. With only 4-5 lbs of charcoal in the pan, I was getting a 350F reading quite steadily. Once it got won into the 280's I added my mustard & dry rub marinated Boston Pork Butt to the shelf nearest the water pan.

1st refill: I added some very seasoned oak branches before dumping 3-4 lbs of charcoal from the stovepipe starter.


I woke at 4:00am to a nearly extinguished fire. NO worries; I just got some charcoal going, filled the flowering pot water container, and added some hickory sticks wrapped in aluminum foil and topped it with the white hot charcoal before placing the smoker pack on top of it, and adding the necessary water.


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

The Boston Butt is lookin' good!

I've turned it over, and cover it up once again.

Now, my thermometer is in the Boston Butt. What do you recommend I bring the internal temperature to for succulent, fall off the bone, but not dry pulled pork?

Hope my pictures helped or entertained some of you.


Thank you for your warm welcomes! I look forward to your replies.


Joe


----------



## richtee (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice...!  Take it to 190Â°+, or grab the bone. If it SLIDES out  yer done  :{)


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Richtee, I shall bring the internal temp to 190F then. sir.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Ah, there IS a requirement to over-serve one's self with the appropriate brew once the pork is done, right?


----------



## 1894 (Jun 16, 2008)

For me , generaly once the prep is done , smoker to temp , and the meat is on I usually try to make a  to the smoke gods . Then try to repeat the sacrifitial  following most steps along the way , like spritzing , foiling , adding wood , and also a  blessing for each chimney of charcoal to help insure that it burns well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Others just have one or two and scale apropriatly to keep the flow even and well paced. 


 Of course your milage may vary , and like any recipie , adjust for your own tastes


----------



## kookie (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome aboard and good looking mods and great looking grub..................


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

The finished product. 14 hours of smoking. The Italian sausages were put in the smoker about 3 hours before the Boston Butt was  done.

Thanks for all your help! I look forward to enjoying your smoking experiences as well


----------



## bamafan (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Joe and welcome. Where are you at in FL? I'm in Crestview Fl.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Joe welcome to SMF from another West Central Florida boy. Looks like you jumped right in with that new smoker. Congrats on some good looking grub.


----------



## meatballtn (Jun 16, 2008)

Welcome to SMF .  you have the same ecb as me , they cook great ! Just keep water in the pan , and charcoal in the bottom . Great looking q-view too.


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm close to Inverness. Citrus Co.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 16, 2008)

Joe watch that smoke wouldn't want ya to smoke me out over in Crystal River


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

Much appreciated Pineywoods! I did my online studying once I knew I owned the thing. Both it, and the assistance and support from this site made my first experience one to remember!


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

It shall drift along Rt 44 until It reaches Rt 19. From there, you'll have to guide it.


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you for your welcome. Good to know I am not alone in ECB ownership on the board. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Have you made any modifications to yours yet? The view is free.


----------



## bill-n-jeanine_fl (Jun 16, 2008)

If the wind's outta the north, it'll drift right down ta us... and no complaining there :)

Just off 19 a bit south of Hudson here...


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 16, 2008)

I missed this one somehow.

Welcome from Land O Lakes.


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Joe! Your little town has blossomed within the past 14 years. At 41 & 54 in particular. I initially built in Wesley Chapel.

Glad to be aboard


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I have just been there 8 years and the changes in the time have been amazing......just wait til that mall gets finished. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I am off Collier just North of 54


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey Now! I've got a friend in  NPR.


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome Six Pack.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Joe, glad to have you here!


----------



## aussiemick (Jun 17, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## erain (Jun 17, 2008)

welcome to smf, share some smokes!!!


----------



## joe sixpack (Jun 17, 2008)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em!!


----------



## meowey (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  That's quite the introduction post!


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

